# Rust on bottom of door



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Has anyone had there doors replaced at the dealer under warranty because of the rust. I have an 01 which is starting to bubble heavily. Thanks in advance Brian.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I know that in order for the warranty to cover it it has to normally be rusted through, bubbling or surface rust is not normally covered.
I would check with the dealer or Dodge directly and see what they have to say. Or consult the warranty papers that came with the truck.


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

I have an 05 Ram and the clear coat is coming off the door. On the driver side it is starting to rust pretty badly. I go out of my way to make sure the truck stays clean. The dealer said the clear coat is not covered under warrenty. It is absolutely uncalled for! Rediculous.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Didn'y doge have some major problems with clearcoat/paint/rust on earlier trucks say around 1996 or 1997? It might be starting to show it's ungly head again. snow7899: is the outside of the door rusting or is it the door jam?


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

My 01 did the same thing, they start rusting where the door skin and inner door are seamed together. I had a buddy of mine fix them he cut out the old and welded in new, when i got it back I took the interior panel off and soaked the inside with Fluid Film. Its been 2 years and it's still holding up good.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

bossplowguy;500715 said:


> My 01 did the same thing, they start rusting where the door skin and inner door are seamed together. I had a buddy of mine fix them he cut out the old and welded in new, when i got it back I took the interior panel off and soaked the inside with Fluid Film. Its been 2 years and it's still holding up good.


My truck is doing the same thing: rust on the panel seam and is bubbled on the outside, about an two inches up the door.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

That's a good application for Fluid Film. It will definitely hold up well in that atmosphere.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dano50;508106 said:


> That's a good application for Fluid Film. It will definitely hold up well in that atmosphere.


I've never used FF, But I plan on buying a case very soon.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Dodges issues were 1994 to early 1996. My truck is late year 96 and is only starting to come through the pass door bottom now.

It's because of the design of the door and cab sill.

Warranty only applies if it is rusted through- bubbling doesn't cut it. Had a friend with an early 96 who worked at a dealer with that issue.

Talk to your dealer- some dealers are more flexible


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I guess you could rub some salt onto the rust and helpt the process along if it has to be rusted through.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

First Time Out;510272 said:


> I guess you could rub some salt onto the rust and helpt the process along if it has to be rusted through.


I had a friend do exactly that...He rubbed rock salt on it for like 2 weeks strait. Got new doors for free!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I got the idea from a friend who had one of those BFI dumpsters. It was beat to heck and they wouldn't bring him a new one unless the skids where the truck lifts it up from were rotted. So, he sanded all the paint off and tossed rock salt on it for a week and then got himself a new dumpster.


----------

